# Gigabyte 9800GX2 Testing by Team THL



## darklord (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
We received a 9800GX2 from Gigabyte few days back,since i was busy with office work, my team mate Aditya, did the testing for Team THL this time,
Check it out,

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_4480049409cc55.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_44800497bec31d.jpg 

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_4480043fdded5d.jpg

More here -* E8400 + Abit IP35 Pro + Team Xtreem ddr2 667 + Gigabyte 9800GX2 On air*

Thanks,
Amey
Team THL


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Good one, though i am waiting for 9800 GTX


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 22, 2008)

good work


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 22, 2008)

3D mark scores are pretty good ....


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2008)

Great Work........
Waiting for see the review of Nvidia GTX 260 and the GTX 280, Ati 4850


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah +1 for the Ati Series....


----------



## darklord (Aug 6, 2008)

ATI 4850 in the house 

Will post some scores shortly


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool..
Me too waiting for the Ati benchmarks


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

pretty good job.....
i cant wait for the r700 to burst out to the screen.....4870x2 on a single board! take a bow...


----------

